# starting again x



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi girls how is everyone keeping we are thinking of starting treatment again, we have some snow babies tucked up in the royal.  Does anyone know of waiting times for frozen embryo transfer. Hope everyone keeping well xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Fi
last year we were activated in May and didn't have it done until August. So it seems to be around 12 weeks. Good luck xx


----------



## mmcm (Aug 12, 2010)

best of luck fi84 x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi Fi its 9-12 weeks.  Good luck xxxx


----------



## Fi84 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks girls haven't heard anything yet from royal so back to the waiting game xx


----------

